# Anticipating my very first snake!



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Alright, guys... I am going out of my mind planning the next addition to my pet "collection".

I've had this 20 gallon tank on one of our shelves in the living room for probably a year now, bouncing back and forth on what I wanted to do with it. I had first obtained it with the plan to set up a brackish fish tank, but I decided that my one freshwater tank was enough for me. Plus, I wasn't sure just how much the shelf can hold since it wasn't specifically built for an aquarium.

After an epic hermit crab failure that left me heartbroken (I did everything by the book!), it's been sitting empty again.

Some of you may know from my past postings in the reptile threads that I tend to be allergic and had written them off as pets. For some reason, though, I can't get them out of my mind these past few months.

Of course, knowing me, the species of snake I'm most fascinated by is not particularly beginner-friendly. So, after lots of research, it looks like I just might be getting the classic beginner corn snake!

The good news is that I have most of everything that I'll need for the setup. The bad news is that I won't be getting any snake until later this summer as I have an expo to vendor at as well as expecting a brand new niece that will need full-time loving, of course.

I am literally losing sleep because I am so psyched out of my mind. I had to type this up and get it out of my system!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd suggest a Ball Python for a first snake.. Much more fun than a Corn IME. 

Congrats! Snakes are really awesome, I'm partial to the huge ones, though.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I'd suggest a ball, too. I definitely wouldn't say more fun (in my opinion) because all they really do is lay in a ball. I've had about 14 ball pythons (all lived a long life, we just got them at different ages.) right now we have 2 bps. 
Corn snakes are ok, they're gorgeous for sure, but they're much more touchy (as far as hardiness anyway, they die more easily) and tend to be snappy on occasion and are much faster than a bp. 
One thing you have to be prepped for is a snake who rejects f/t. I've had a lot that just refuse it. There just isn't a way around it in some cases, unfortunately. Bp's *normally* have an extremely docile nature and, of all of the ones I've had, I've never been bitten by one, I've had corn snakes take snaps, my Burmese go at me several times, our carpet python but my sister, but never a bp. Just ask to handle before you buy to be sure. 
If you have any questions definitely feel free to ask me 

What snake were you originally looking into? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

A BP would be nice, but I don't have the room. That is what led to the corn taking lead over the ball python. The 20 isn't going to be changing. 

As far as my original interests, it was the African egg eater. I also considered a rough green. Both of these were for their interesting diets as well as small size.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Corn snakes are actually the same size as ball pythons. They both grow to 6 feet and are roughly the same size around. Bp's take up less room though since they stay in a ball normally. Either way, congrats on being able to get one  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

So far, my research is showing that adult corns are often comfortable in a 20 while balls will usually need more like a 30. Also, I am not able to deal with the increased chance of F/T rejection that balls are apparently known for. If I was prepared for feeding difficulties, I'd likely just go ahead and try the egg eater first off!

Now, of course every animal, owner, and situation is different! And, as with all things, everyone has their own opinion to clog the internet up with. We'll see how it plays out, but I'm relatively certain that the corn will be a better fit for me.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have 2 corn snakes & they make wonderful pets...really easy & super docile...not to mention beautiful. Just if you can, try & get at least a yearling...hatchlings can have issues & are pretty fragile as I learned losing 2 in the past.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Eden10 said:


> I have 2 corn snakes & they make wonderful pets...really easy & super docile...not to mention beautiful. Just if you can, try & get at least a yearling...hatchlings can have issues & are pretty fragile as I learned losing 2 in the past.


I agree with this. I tried owning really young corns and they both died (One i didn't even get out of the shop and it popped it's clogs)
It's obviously not the same for all, many youngsters will be strong but from my experiences, they are pretty hard to keep alive >_<


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh the 2 I have now I raised from hatchlings just fine...the 2 that died we think one had internal parasites as it kept regurging its food & the other I think was just a weakling...it was SO SO tiny! If you get a hatchling, go to a reputable breeder & ask to see its feeding record. A good breeder will keep tabs on how each baby is eating & make sure its eaten plenty of good meals without issues before selling. But being as its your first snake, I would definitly go for a yearling or older...it was really heartbreaking losing my baby corn snake (my very first snake) & I avoided owning snakes for a long time after that experience.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I am planning on obtaining a juvenile if at all possible for several reasons. Being my first snake, temperament will be important as well as ease of handling. Already being started on a good F/T schedule is important too. I've been talking with a lot of people and it seems as though there may be a hobby breeder with a nice juvie to start me out with. Hopefully I can get a charcoal morph!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck with your snake! I have a blizzard morph and she is WONDERFUL. Has always accepted F/T with vigor. She's calm, and is comfortable in her 20 long tank.
I was going to say that ball pythons are boring, and yes they are much more finicky with F/T. 
As long as the snake you choose has already eaten F/T a few times on a schedule, then it should be healthy and ready to go!


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

All good answers but how about a sand boa. i love these little guys. usually have good temperments good feeders(as long as you leave them be) and very pretty. They are pretty cheap and stay pretty small. the only downside is you wont see them when they are in the cage.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I've actually been meaning to update this thread. 

I found a reputable breeder near my parent's home which I visit often, so I am able to go inspect the snakes and choose my hatchling in person. Her name will be Maya and she is currently incubating! 

I'm setting up her vivarium in my free time, which is rare lately, but there will be pictures!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

phatdaddy said:


> All good answers but how about a sand boa. i love these little guys. usually have good temperments good feeders(as long as you leave them be) and very pretty. They are pretty cheap and stay pretty small. the only downside is you wont see them when they are in the cage.


I considered many species, but the corns are the right fit for me right now.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya I think a corn snake is a good beginner snake. Much more than Ball Pythons. I love Ball Pythons but they can have some problems that would be difficult for a first time snake owner. My Corn Snake was great, she was very active and ate and shed well all the time. And her enclosure was so much easier to maintain than the Ball Pythons. My Ball Pythons would always have to be force fed because I refused to do live and they always had problems with shedding. They were also head shy which can be a bit frightening sometimes. I still loved to snuggle with Ball Pythons around my neck and arms. I even had one whose favorite place to snuggle was my cleavage(she was a baby of course). The Corn Snakes are not snugly at all. They like to go go go!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a BP & he was very cage aggressive & also when I had him out he would strike at my fiance...he was a CL rescue tho, so who knows what happened to him in the past...he hated men thats for sure LOL. But congrats on finding a good breeder & can't wait to see pics of the lil one once you get her!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow good luck with the snakey that's so exciting! It's so fun to know that an egg will be yours... it's like a tamagotchi LOL.
Is the breeder going to sex them for you? Wouldn't want to get a male and call him Maya and "she" xD


----------

